# Continuous integration server for FreeBSD



## vand777 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd appreciate if you could recommend me a good continuous integration server for C++ apps on FreeBSD. I have feeling that I will be able to use Bamboo on FreeBSD (FreeBSD is not officially supported but I managed to get their Jira and Confluence working). 

Just checking whether there is a native FreeBSD software for these purposes...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## techtonik (Jan 13, 2012)

http://trac.buildbot.net/ ?


----------



## vand777 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'll look at it on weekend.


----------



## expl (Jan 13, 2012)

I use Jenkins (http://jenkins-ci.org) there is a port for it too devel/jenkins.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'll look at it on weekend. 

I'll also try to install Bamboo. If it works, then I'll publish HOWTO. Bamboo and TeamCity have a lot of features and are very user friendly. Imho, they are the best in this area.


----------



## divdev (Jan 25, 2012)

If you want a better Jira + Confluence integration I think you should go for Bamboo, but if you prefer a better integration with your IDE I think your should choose Team City or Jenkins (my IDE is Intellij Idea so I use Team City). Have used Jenkins (and the former Hudson) in the past. I felt that Team City looks like a polished version of Jenkins / Hudson made by Jetbrains. HTH.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 29, 2012)

HOWTO: Install Bamboo 3.4.3 (Continuous Integration server) on FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE


----------



## vand777 (Jan 29, 2012)

divdev said:
			
		

> If you want a better Jira + Confluence integration I think you should go for Bamboo, but if you prefer a better integration with your IDE I think your should choose Team City or Jenkins (my IDE is Intellij Idea so I use Team City). Have used Jenkins (and the former Hudson) in the past. I felt that Team City looks like a polished version of Jenkins / Hudson made by Jetbrains. HTH.



Thanks! I have quite a lot of experience of using TeamCity for my personal C++/C#/MVC3 projects for Windows. In the office we use Bamboo. Both products are excellent in terms of functionality and cost (even for personal usage).

I'm planning to start a new personal C++ project (for FreeBSD) soon and that's why have been looking for a proper CI server. Looks like any other existing options are well behind TeamCity and Bamboo. I was afraid that I could have problems with making Bamboo run under FreeBSD but actually the installation is easy and straighforward.


----------

